
Ask HN: Are there any command line (non-web) coding tutorials or camps? - philshem
I&#x27;ve been learning Javascript&#x2F;Node.js with https:&#x2F;&#x2F;freecodecamp.org, and happy with their resources and my progress.<p>But I can&#x27;t use the site consistently enough, because I don&#x27;t feel comfortable having the browser open to their site during working hours when I am in front of screens.<p>Are there any terminal-based code camps? For example, Git repos that are designed as tutorials and can be cloned and run locally as CLI apps.<p>I&#x27;ve tried that tutorial with the Lynx browser, but rendering a web-tutorial in the terminal is not what I had in mind.<p>(As a side benefit, CLI tutorials would also be helpful for people to grep the basics of Unix-shells.)
======
philshem
[https://freecodecamp.org](https://freecodecamp.org) is open source:
[https://github.com/freeCodeCamp/freeCodeCamp](https://github.com/freeCodeCamp/freeCodeCamp)

from the Readme:

> You can pull in these test suites through freeCodeCamp's CDN[0]. This means
> you can build these projects on websites like CodePen and Glitch - or even
> on your local computer's development environment.

[0] [https://cdn.freecodecamp.org/testable-projects-
fcc/v1/bundle...](https://cdn.freecodecamp.org/testable-projects-
fcc/v1/bundle.js)

------
brudgers
Yes. In some computing nerd traditions, terminal based tutorials might be
referred to as "koans."

[https://github.com/sl4m/gnu_smalltalk_koans](https://github.com/sl4m/gnu_smalltalk_koans)

[http://rubykoans.com/](http://rubykoans.com/)

[https://github.com/joecannatti/Objective-C-
Koans](https://github.com/joecannatti/Objective-C-Koans)

------
jaredsohn
It seems like [https://nodeschool.io](https://nodeschool.io) matches your
requirements

~~~
philshem
this is pretty cool, especially
[https://www.github.com/sethvincent/javascripting](https://www.github.com/sethvincent/javascripting)

------
chynkm
Try [https://exercism.io/](https://exercism.io/). Once you fetch the question,
it can be completed using the CLI

